# Smokey's on antibiotics.



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

More specifically, he's on something called ClinDrops (Clindamycin Hydrochloride). I have to give him 50 mg once a day until it's gone. I did try to give it to him by mouth, but he kept gagging. I called the vet and they told me that I could mix it up in his wet food and divide it up into two doses of 25 mg. Unfortunately, though, his poop stinks and is very loose...which is a side effect of the medicine.

Has anyone ever heard of this or has had it prescribed to their cat?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Clindamycin is EXTREMELY foul tasting, so it's MUCH easier to administer in capsule form. I don't even know why some vets still prescribe it in liquid form. Cats tend to drool it all out, anyway. If I were you, I'd request it in capsules. If your vet doesn't carry capsules, request a prescription so that you can order them from one of the vet pharmacies.

Unfortunately, digestive upset is common with a lot of antibiotics. Buy some acidophilus at your local health food store and sprinkle a little over your cat's food once daily while, and for about a week after, he's taking antibiotics. That'll help repopulate the beneficial gut bacteria that the antibiotics are killing off.

Laurie


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

laurief said:


> Clindamycin is EXTREMELY foul tasting,


It must not taste too bad to Smokey. He's still eating his wet food like it's going out of style.



laurief said:


> Unfortunately, digestive upset is common with a lot of antibiotics. Buy some acidophilus at your local health food store and sprinkle a little over your cat's food once daily while, and for about a week after, he's taking antibiotics. That'll help repopulate the beneficial gut bacteria that the antibiotics are killing off.
> 
> Laurie


Would GNC carry it?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't know if GNC carries acidophilus. Give them a call and ask.

Laurie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My vet gave me something for Mousie called "Forti-Flora" to help re-populate her gut with good bacteria.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

You can buy empty capsules at many health food stores -- you can fill the caps w/ the liquid, close them, and then pill him. Might have do give him several capsules at a time, depending on the dosage. But that way you can use up what you already have, instead of paying more for a new bottle in pill form.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

hoofmaiden said:


> You can buy empty capsules at many health food stores -- you can fill the caps w/ the liquid, close them, and then pill him. Might have do give him several capsules at a time, depending on the dosage. But that way you can use up what you already have, instead of paying more for a new bottle in pill form.


I'll keep that in mind for my other kitties. As of right now, Smokey seems to be fine with me mixing the medicine in his wet food. Since I've divided the dosage, he must not taste it.

Laurie, exactly how much acidophilus would I sprinkle on his food? Is there a specific measurement? Also, would I only sprinkle it on his wet food, dry food, or both?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

It actually won't really help to give him acidophilus WHILE he's on the stuff. The abios will just kill whatever you put in there. Acidiophilus is only helpful AFTER he goes off the abios. Give it for 2-3 weeks after abios are discontinued.

Be sure to get ACTIVE acidophilus cultures. The cheap stuff from WalMart is pretty dead.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It's easiest to mix acidophilus into canned food right before feeding, and you only need to add it once a day. If you buy it in powder or capsule form, sprinkle the equivalent of about 1/10 of the human dose. So it's really just a tiny sprinkle.

I prefer to give acidophilus after AND during antibiotic treatment, because I figure there's at least a chance that some of it will survive the antibiotics and help normalize gut function while the med is still being given.

Laurie


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

laurief said:


> It's easiest to mix acidophilus into canned food right before feeding, and you only need to add it once a day. If you buy it in powder or capsule form, sprinkle the equivalent of about 1/10 of the human dose. So it's really just a tiny sprinkle.
> 
> I prefer to give acidophilus after AND during antibiotic treatment, because *I figure there's at least a chance that some of it will survive the antibiotics and help normalize gut function while the med is still being given*.
> 
> Laurie


Okay, 1/10 of the human dose. Got it. Will the acidophilus help with the smell of Smokey's poop?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

my4kitties said:


> Okay, 1/10 of the human dose. Got it. Will the acidophilus help with the smell of Smokey's poop?


Probably not. Did the smell start w/ the abios or was it there before? More than likely it's dietary. What's he eating?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

It started with the the abios. As far as his diet, he gets whatever wet and dry food my ex-husband buys. (Friskies, Purina, Meow Mix, 9 Lives...) Believe me, I'd love to get Smokey, as well as my other cats, on better wet and dry food, but to my ex, food is food. *sigh*


----------

